# FLASH BLAST



## STILLALIVE (Aug 3, 2005)

FLASH WENT OFF WITH A NEGATIVE ART FILTER ON. IT WAS A PICTURE OF THE MIRROR THAT CAME OUT WRONG BECAUSE OF FLASH PICTURE TAKEN BY A SONY CYBERSHOT DSC-S85 click on pic for full size


----------



## Shilts (Aug 13, 2005)

You can sort this  using Photoshop. Open the file, and carry out the following: Image- Adjustments- invert. Sorted ! (although next time, clean the mirror first)


----------



## black_z (Aug 20, 2005)

Agreed!


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2005)

no no.. i really like this.. when it is inverted the flash blast looks like a mint grunge blood splatter brush.. it looks perfect


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 8, 2005)

i like it as is its nice


----------



## STILLALIVE (Dec 26, 2005)

Its been way 2 long since ive been on but thanks for the coments


----------

